# IEC 2013 help



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,

Me and my partner are wondering as we missed the 1st round for applications that on the IEC Kompass do you need the police certificate or can we not register if we don't have this? and does you passport need to be valid for the full year as one of ours expires within the 2nd year but we don't know if we could renew it while here.

We are on our 1st year currently and were unsure what was required for applying this year with them introducing the new system.

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

